
Anti-solar panel can generate electricity at night, researches say - motiw
https://www.inverse.com/innovation/researchers-have-a-counterintuitive-concept-for-solar-panels-that-work-at-night
======
anamika-shine
This is a great idea! If we could really invent something like this, it will
be really great when it comes to using electricity.

In India, this will be the amazing solution. Here, the rural areas suffer due
to load shedding which is undertaken to fulfill electricity demand in cities.

It will be great of us if we at cities monitor how much electricity
consumption is done. There are many online devices which can monitor power for
one. One of which is OHM Assistant (
[https://ohmassistant.com/](https://ohmassistant.com/) )

This device monitors power consumption of home appliances and display it on
easy to use interface on your smartphone. This helps you to save power by
tracking down devices using most energy and then those can be replaced with
energy efficient devices. This will help us to keep track of sudden
electricity surges or power leakage. This in return will help to solve the
load shedding problem.

